# Alien: 20th Century Fox überarbeitet Zukunftpläne der Filmreihe



## Darkmoon76 (21. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: 20th Century Fox überarbeitet Zukunftpläne der Filmreihe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien: 20th Century Fox überarbeitet Zukunftpläne der Filmreihe*


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2017)

> Der Film spielte nur rund 232 Millionen Dollar weltweit ein, was etwa 200 Millionen Dollar weniger sind als das, was der Vorgänger Prometheus einspielte.


Äh ... und? Damit hat er dann rund 120 Millionen $ Gewinn gemacht. Wo ist das Problem? Wieso wird der Film bei einem Gewinn >100% als "Flop" gewertet?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh ... und? Damit hat er dann rund 120 Millionen $ Gewinn gemacht. Wo ist das Problem? Wieso wird der Film bei einem Gewinn >100% als "Flop" gewertet?


Werbe- und Vertriebskosten. Lege nochmal 100 Mio. und mehr drauf und schon schrumpft der "Gewinn" auf ein geringfügiges Plus.
Heutzutage reicht es nicht wenn Filme gerade mal das Doppelte ihrer eigentlichen Produktionskosten reinholen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2017)

Trotzdem ist es der 24.-erfolgreichste Film 2017 und hat am Startwochenende Guardians of the Galaxy 2 geschlagen. Wie der Dark Horizons Artikel auf "Flop" kommt, kann ich daher nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. Juli 2017)

naja, ich würde es, wie viele andere fans des Originals begrüßen, wenn man endlich die Story um Ripley zu nem vernünftigen Ende führen würde. Sigourney Weaver wird nicht jünger und ein Ersatz ist keine Option.


----------



## SGDrDeath (21. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es der 24.-erfolgreichste Film 2017


 Das Jahr ist aber noch nicht zu Ende, gehen wir das mal wirklich vergleichbar an und nehmen ein vollständiges Jahr liegt er nur auf Platz 44. Und damit hinter Highlights wie Sausage Party oder Power Rangers.



Worrel schrieb:


> und hat am Startwochenende Guardians of the Galaxy 2 geschlagen.


Der Vergleich ist nun wirklich blödsinnig, GotG2 war schon 14 Tage in den Kinos und hat damit den Großteil seiner Zuschauer abgeschöpft gehabt. Und trotzdem nur knapp hinter Alien: Covenant gelegen (36 Mio zu 34,5 Mio.) gelegen.

Vergleichen wir die beiden richtigen Werte (das jeweilige Startwochenende) hat Alien: Covenant ein Viertel dessen eingenommen was GotG2 eingenommen hat.



Worrel schrieb:


> Wie der Dark Horizons Artikel auf "Flop" kommt, kann ich daher nicht nachvollziehen.


Weil man dort eben weiß dass das Produktionsbudget eben nicht mehr alle Kosten sind die der Film verursacht hat sondern Marketing meist genausoviel kostet und damit auch einberechnet werden muss um sagen zu können ob der Film seine Kosten eingespielt hat und somit kommerziell erfolgreich war.


----------



## MrFob (22. Juli 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ... und ein Ersatz ist keine Option.



Governor Tarkin und Prinzessin Leia stimmen dir nicht zu.  

Zum Thema: Ich habe Covenant (noch) nicht gesehen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Prometheus viele abgeschreckt hat, egal ob der neue Film nun viel besser ist oder nicht. Als alter Alien Fan war das eine der groessten Enttaeuschungen der letzten Kino-Dekade. Drum werde ich mir Covenant wohl eher mal anschauen, wenn er auf Amazon Prime oder so kommt. Stoert mich auch nicht weiter, wenn sie ihre Plaene fuer das Franchise erstmal wieder ueberdenken. Das sollen sie ruhig mal machen.


----------



## Phone (22. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Governor Tarkin und Prinzessin Leia stimmen dir nicht zu.
> 
> Zum Thema: Ich habe Covenant (noch) nicht gesehen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Prometheus viele abgeschreckt hat, egal ob der neue Film nun viel besser ist oder nicht. Als alter Alien Fan war das eine der groessten Enttaeuschungen der letzten Kino-Dekade. Drum werde ich mir Covenant wohl eher mal anschauen, wenn er auf Amazon Prime oder so kommt. Stoert mich auch nicht weiter, wenn sie ihre Plaene fuer das Franchise erstmal wieder ueberdenken. Das sollen sie ruhig mal machen.



Das mit Prometheus ist nicht das schlimmste am Film...Die Bilder und der Sound / Musik sind TOP
Aber in Covenant sind so viele Logikfehler das einem schlecht wird.
Dazu kommt noch das dieses Ewige "ich mach 2 , öhh nö vielleicht nur einen, ach wird  doch nen Dreiteiler" und nu wird es wieder anders gemacht, da geht das Interesse einfach schnell flöten weil man merkt das NULL Konzept hinter diesem ganzen gefilme steht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (22. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Governor Tarkin und Prinzessin Leia stimmen dir nicht zu.
> .


Wobei man bedenken muss, dass Carrie Fisher nur in Episode 9 animiert werden muss, um die Trilogie so abzuschließen, wie sie gedacht ist. Cushing ist halt schon längst tot, allerdings fand ich diese Einbindung auch nicht wirklich notwendig und auch nicht gerade toll. bei Weaver ist das einfach unnötig, da sie jetzt noch fit und vor allem gewillt ist, nochmal in diese Rolle zu schlüpfen. 
es wird im übrigen sicherlich nicht viel von Prinzessin Leia zu sehen sein, Eine Computeranimierte randrolle Weavers wäre für mich ein massiver Abturner. Der Charakter und auch die Schauspielerin verdient eine tragende Rolle im Abschluss, vielleicht kann man das auch nutzen, um einen neuen Hauptcharakter für die Fans des Franchises interessanter zu machen. Es wird doch jemanden in den 30 jahren seit Aliens geben, der eine würdige Fortsetzung dieser Geschichte schreiben kann.


----------



## golani79 (22. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Governor Tarkin und Prinzessin Leia stimmen dir nicht zu.



Na ja - die waren zwar recht gut umgesetzt, dennoch klar als CG erkennbar.
Ne größere, voll animierte Rolle, würde ich jetzt nicht so gut finden.


----------



## MrFob (22. Juli 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Das mit Prometheus ist nicht das schlimmste am Film...Die Bilder und der Sound / Musik sind TOP
> Aber in Covenant sind so viele Logikfehler das einem schlecht wird.
> Dazu kommt noch das dieses Ewige "ich mach 2 , öhh nö vielleicht nur einen, ach wird  doch nen Dreiteiler" und nu wird es wieder anders gemacht, da geht das Interesse einfach schnell flöten weil man merkt das NULL Konzept hinter diesem ganzen gefilme steht.


Na wie gesagt, ich habe den neuen selber noch nicht gesehen, koennte mir halt nur vorstellen, dass es auch einigen anderen vielleicht so ging wie mir und die nach Promethius gesagt haben "Ne, ins Kino muss ich fuer den neuen Film nicht mehr."



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> allerdings fand ich diese Einbindung auch nicht wirklich notwendig und auch nicht gerade toll.





golani79 schrieb:


> Na ja - die waren zwar recht gut umgesetzt, dennoch klar als CG erkennbar.
> Ne größere, voll animierte Rolle, würde ich jetzt nicht so gut finden.



Ach Leute, war doch eher als Witz gemeint.

Ausserdem, Wie  linktheminstrel ja sagt, noch waere die gute Frau Weber ja fuer die Rolle zu haben und bis dem mal nicht mehr so ist sind sie vielleicht auch mit den CGI Charakteren weiter, wer weiss...


----------



## Worrel (22. Juli 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das Jahr ist aber noch nicht zu Ende,


Warum wartet man dann nicht mit Bewertungen wie Flop oder nicht-Flop bis Jahresende? oder auch einfach mal so lange, bis der aus den Kinos raus ist?



> Der Vergleich ist nun wirklich blödsinnig, GotG2 war schon 14 Tage in den Kinos und hat damit den Großteil seiner Zuschauer abgeschöpft gehabt. Und trotzdem nur knapp hinter Alien: Covenant gelegen (36 Mio zu 34,5 Mio.) gelegen.


D'uh, stimmt.



> Weil man dort eben weiß dass das Produktionsbudget eben nicht mehr alle Kosten sind die der Film verursacht hat sondern Marketing meist genausoviel kostet und damit auch einberechnet werden muss um sagen zu können ob der Film seine Kosten eingespielt hat und somit kommerziell erfolgreich war.


Siehe diesen Auszug aus einem Interview:

TV Movie: 
*Es gab mehrere Clips, die die Brücke zwischen "Alien: Covenant" und "Prometheus" schlagen und nur im Vorfeld online zu sehen waren. Haben Sie die Szenen im fertigen Film rausgeschnitten? Oder war das von Anfang an geplant? *

Ridley Scott:
_Es war einfach eine andere Art, wie wir den Film bewerben wollten. Es wird so viel Geld in Fernsehwerbung investiert - teilweise frisst die weltweite Werbung für Blockbuster dieselbe Menge an Geld wie die Produktionskosten eines ganzen Films. 

Das Internet ist als Werbeplattform hingegen kostenlos. Während wir den Film gedreht haben, kam uns die Idee für diesen kurzen Clip mit "Michael Fassbender". Wir haben den Film nicht einmal erwähnt. Wir wollten die Leute einfach neugierig machen. Wir haben dann 2-3 Clips in dieser Art gedreht und nicht einmal erwähnt, um was es sich genau handelt. Per Twitter hat das eine massive Reaktion ausgelöst - so habe ich den Film dann an die Leute "verkauft"._

Quelle​


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum wartet man dann nicht mit Bewertungen wie Flop oder nicht-Flop bis Jahresende? oder auch einfach mal so lange, bis der aus den Kinos raus ist?



Also bis Jahresende wäre unlogisch. 
Dann wären Filme, welche Ende des Jahres in Kino kommen weniger erfolgreich.
Die würfen den Umsatz auf zwei Jahre verteilen.

Ich bin da schon eher für den Umsatz nach Laufzeit.
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh ... und? Damit hat er dann rund 120 Millionen $ Gewinn gemacht. Wo ist das Problem? Wieso wird der Film bei einem Gewinn >100% als "Flop" gewertet?



So "tickt" Hollwood. Dank der massiven Werbe-Investments bleiben von den 120 Mio mit etwas Glück vielleicht gerade mal 15-20 Mio EUR über. Das ist für Hollywood-Verhältnisse "nichts". Ob die Entwicklung gesund ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln aber so ist das nun einmal leider. Nicht zuletzt durch die horrenden Gagen von vielen großen Schauspielern.

Aber auch ohne: Bei den Simpsons wurde die DVD-Produktion einfach mal eben mit Staffel 17 (oder war es 18?) mit einem Schlag beendet. Meine DVD-Sammlung hat nun eine Lücke, weil zum Jubiläum Staffel 20 vorfristig releast wurde. Und nach Staffel 20 fehlen eh die weiteren. Die DVD-Produktion wurde eingestellt, weil es für Fox angeblich nicht rentabel genug war. Schuld wären Streamingdienste gewesen. Fox hat aber durch die DVD-Verkäufe schon zig Mio eingenommen. Das war kein Minusgeschäft. Der Gewinn hat denen nur nicht gelangt. Krank. Und bezüglich Kosten stehen die Simpsons Realverfilmungen nicht hinterher. Dank Marketingkosten und Kosten für die Sprecher/Synchronsprecher


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also bis Jahresende wäre unlogisch.
> Dann wären Filme, welche Ende des Jahres in Kino kommen weniger erfolgreich.
> Die würfen den Umsatz auf zwei Jahre verteilen.
> 
> ...



Ein Film muß das relevante Geld innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage bis 3 Wochen nach Kinostart einfahren. Hat der Film in dieser Zeit kein deutliches Plus eingefahren (d.h. ungefähr 300% der Produktionskosten) war es das bezüglich einer "Erfolg-Einstufung". Weil wie gesagt davon immer noch die Werbekosten abgezogen werden müssen. Zumindestens tickt so ungefähr die US-Filmindustrie. Da setzt man nicht auf die Gesamtlaufzeit des Films im Kino, auf die Ergebnisse von DVD-/Blurayverkäufen wartet man da erst Recht nicht. Aus dem Grund wurde ja auch ID4 Teil 2 als "Flop" deklariert, obwohl der Film in den ersten 14 Tagen deutlich mehr eingespielt als er in der Produktion gekostet hatte. Aber halt nicht ausreichend genug für die Filmindustrie. Demzufolge ist ein geplanter 3. Teil auf Eis (naja vielleicht wieder wie die Pause von ID4 1 und 2 in 20 Jahren  ) Und mit ständig steigenden Kosten (insbesondere in den Sparten Gagen der Darsteller, Filmeffekte und Marketing) wird es immer schwieriger, diesen Punkt zu erreichen.

Teils ist es auch eine Kunden-Müdheit, die es satt haben, den x-ten Aufguß einer bekannten Ip im Kino zu sehen. Das zigste mal den neuen Spiderman mit dem wievielten neuen? Darsteller ? Das interessiert mich schon gar nicht mehr. Ist einfach nur ermüdend. Wirkliche Innovationen und Ideen bei Filmen sind eher rar gesäht (da gab es ein Passenger und ein Der Marsianer in der letzten Zeit. Und ich habe Hoffnungen beim neuen Film Valerian. Das wars dann aber im Gros aber auch schon. Für die Vielzahl an Kinostarts für meine Begriffe eher "mau" um es einmal freundlich zu formulieren. Alien ist schon sehr lange von seiner Hochform entfernt. Teil 4 war schon eher mäßig. Der Ableger Prometeus hat mich regelrecht enttäuscht. Covenant habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Aber das mit der ständigen Ip-Nutzung ist ungefähr wie das Abendprogramm von ARD und ZDF das in 70-80% der Fälle irgendwo zwischen Tatort und Volksmusik pendelt und einen einfach nur gähnen läßt. Selten "blitzen" da mal wirkliche Perlen auf wie Sherlock. Und die guten Bond-Streifen kommen bei den Sendern wenn überhaupt zu unsäglichen Zeiten (unter der Woche 23.00 Uhr).


----------



## SGDrDeath (22. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum wartet man dann nicht mit Bewertungen wie Flop oder nicht-Flop bis Jahresende? oder auch einfach mal so lange, bis der aus den Kinos raus ist?


Weil da der Zug schon längst abgefahren ist, wie MichaelG schon sagte zählen die ersten Wochen bis max. ein Monat, dann ist ein Film quasi im Kino alte Ware und bringt nicht mehr viel ein. Schau dir doch die Statistiken von Boxofficemojo an, dann siehst du es. 

Und für langfristige Vergleiche finde ich eben die letzten 365 Tage am besten, das ist halbwegs ein gleicher Zeitraum und nicht ein willkürlich angefangener der so dann einige Filme einfach unter den Tisch kehrt weil der Zeitraum in dem sie starteten in diesem Jahr noch gar nicht war.  Nehmen wir mal die Top 10 2016 starteten da noch 3 Filme nach dem Zeitpunkt an dem Alien: Covenant startete, u.a. Rogue One der dann Platz Eins machte. Das kürzt du alles weg damit, denn das Kinojahr ist nicht unbedingt gleichverteilt, da gibt es eine Hochphase so im Mai/Juni und dann nochmal zum Ende des Jahres hin.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ach Leute, war doch eher als Witz gemeint.



wobei die Technologie nicht stehen bleibt und Tarkin sah schon okay aus

Ansonsten, solange die Pläne nicht daraus bestehen Neill Bloomkamp in den Regiestuhl zu setzen ...


----------



## CryPosthuman (22. Juli 2017)

Ich denke, das Problem des Films war es, dass das Mysterium um die Alien einfach nur zerstört wurde. Ist mir am Anfang garnicht aufgefallen, aber wenn man dann im Nachhinein die Story revue passieren lässt ist das der Punkt, wo mir die Erzählung nichtmehr so gefällt.


----------



## Asuramaru (22. Juli 2017)

> Warum wartet man dann nicht mit Bewertungen wie Flop oder nicht-Flop bis Jahresende? oder auch einfach mal so lange, bis der aus den Kinos raus ist?



Schließe mcih an,die sollen bis zu letzt warten denn ich hab den Film noch garnicht gesehen weil ich keine zeit hatte ins kino zu gehen und nicht weil er schlecht ist.Ich konnte mir noch garkein Urteil über den Film bilden und lese jetzt der isn Flop,was soll ich denn nun davon halten ?

Die einschaltquoten der ersten Woche entscheiden darüber,was isn das fürn dämliches System,wenn ich ins Kino gehe und der für den Film bezahle heißst das automatisch der Film ist gut auch wenn ich ihn persönlich scheiße finde.

Jetzt war ich nicht im Kino weil ich keine zeit hatte und das heißt also ich bin eine Person die den Film scheiße findet oder wie oO?


----------



## bettenlager (22. Juli 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Problem des Films war es, dass das Mysterium um die Alien einfach nur zerstört wurde. Ist mir am Anfang garnicht aufgefallen, aber wenn man dann im Nachhinein die Story revue passieren lässt ist das der Punkt, wo mir die Erzählung nichtmehr so gefällt.



Ich verstehe nicht wie ihr immer auf die Idee kommt das der Film zu viel erzählt. Das was dieser Roboter im 2ten Teil macht und erschafft hat nichts damit zu tun wenn Ripley mit der Besatzung der Nostromo auf LV-_426 _landet.

Aber was Prometheus erzählt das hätte man ruhig im dunkeln lassen können.


----------



## CryPosthuman (22. Juli 2017)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie ihr immer auf die Idee kommt das der Film zu viel erzählt. Das was dieser Roboter im 2ten Teil macht und erschafft hat nichts damit zu tun wenn Ripley mit der Besatzung der Nostromo auf LV-_426 _landet.
> 
> Aber was Prometheus erzählt das hätte man ruhig im dunkeln lassen können.



Ich weiß, dennoch finde ich das die neue Version kaum mehr so faszinierend ist, wie das was die alten Filme hergaben. Selbst die Ansätze bei AvP fand ich spannender..


----------



## SphinxBased (22. Juli 2017)

Ridley Scott macht schon immer eigenartige Filme mit eigenartigen Schauspielern.Covenant war unglaubwürdig und schlecht umgesetzt.Für mich bleibt Aliens die Rückkehr von James Cameron der beste Teil der Serie und lässt alle folgenden Teile  schlecht aussehen.Das ist das was Alien am nächsten kommt.


----------



## nathra (22. Juli 2017)

Der hat aber, meiner meinung nach ,massiv scheiße gebaut von prometheus zu covenant . hab erwartet das der story strang zu den erschaffern weitergeführt, beendet wird und was hab ich bekommen? - durchgeknallter roboter der sich für überlegen hält - gott spielt + alle tötet. 
extrem lahm


----------



## SirThomas70 (23. Juli 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Problem des Films war es, dass das Mysterium um die Alien einfach nur zerstört wurde. Ist mir am Anfang garnicht aufgefallen, aber wenn man dann im Nachhinein die Story revue passieren lässt ist das der Punkt, wo mir die Erzählung nichtmehr so gefällt.



Inwiefern zerstören Prometheus oder Covenant das Mysterium Alien bzw. was ist denn überhaupt an Alien für dich mysteriös?
Die Aliens waren/sind eine außerirdische,hoch aggressive Spezies, auf die in Teil 1-3 (4?urgs) verschiedene Mannschaften gestoßen sind und ums Überleben kämpfen mussten. Horror-Gemetzel. Nicht mehr,nicht weniger. Verklärung oder Mysterium sah ich darin noch nie 
Ob die sich nun evolutionär oder "aus dem Labor" entwickelt haben,ist dabei doch irrelevant.



nathra schrieb:


> Der hat aber, meiner meinung nach ,massiv scheiße gebaut von prometheus zu covenant . hab erwartet das der story strang zu den erschaffern weitergeführt, beendet wird



Darin sehe ich auch eher das Problem von Covenant. Er war wohl als Lückenfüller/Streckung gedacht (R.Scott wollte ja anfangs sogar 5 Filme machen).
Hätte er sich besser mal auf die Fortführung bzw. Ende der Prometheus-Geschichte konzentriert.


----------



## CryPosthuman (23. Juli 2017)

SirThomas70 schrieb:


> Inwiefern zerstören Prometheus oder Covenant das Mysterium Alien bzw. was ist denn überhaupt an Alien für dich mysteriös?
> Die Aliens waren/sind eine außerirdische,hoch aggressive Spezies, auf die in Teil 1-3 (4?urgs) verschiedene Mannschaften gestoßen sind und ums Überleben kämpfen mussten. Horror-Gemetzel. Nicht mehr,nicht weniger. Verklärung oder Mysterium sah ich darin noch nie
> Ob die sich nun evolutionär oder "aus dem Labor" entwickelt haben,ist dabei doch irrelevant.



Für dich ist das vielleicht irrelevant, aber für mich essentiell! Wie gesagt, der AvP Ansatz war schon viel interessanter! Das die Aliens als Überlebenstest der Predatoren geschaffen etc.pp.
Gerade auch die ganze Sache wie das Alien im ersten Film gefunden wurde, wo nie klar war, woher es kommt, wieso es so ist, wie es ist. Das hat für mich die Faszination ausgemacht.. Jetzt so eine gerade zu plumpe Erklärung zu bekommen hat mir die ganze Story madig gemacht!


----------



## TheCosgrove (23. Juli 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Für dich ist das vielleicht irrelevant, aber für mich essentiell! Wie gesagt, der AvP Ansatz war schon viel interessanter! Das die Aliens als Überlebenstest der Predatoren geschaffen etc.pp.
> Gerade auch die ganze Sache wie das Alien im ersten Film gefunden wurde, wo nie klar war, woher es kommt, wieso es so ist, wie es ist. Das hat für mich die Faszination ausgemacht.. Jetzt so eine gerade zu plumpe Erklärung zu bekommen hat mir die ganze Story madig gemacht!



Schon im Ur-Alien ging es unter anderem schon um Schöpfung/Erschaffung und Sexualität. Eben besonders der erste Film ist durchzogen mit Metaphern und mehr oder minder eindeutiger Symbolik. Prometheus und eben Alien Covenant haben diesen Ansatz wieder aufgegriffen.  Das scheint aber an vielen Zuschauern komplett vorbei gegangen zu sein. User "nathra" findet den "durchgeknallten Roboter" lahm. Aber eben diesen lahmen Roboter gab es bereits im ersten Teil. Ash´s verhalten beim Kampf mit Ripley beim Kampf gegen Ripley ist da sehr interessant und die symbolik alleine dieser Szene zeigt, dass bereits dieser Android frustriert über die unmöglichkeit seiner Fortplanzung war und darum auf anderem Wege etwas erschaffen wollte. Eben Prometheus und insbesonde Covenant spinnen eben dieses Thesma weiter indem sie eben David das machen lassen, was Ash verwerhrt wurde. Was letztendlich zur Schöpfung der Aliens führt.

Ich persönlich halte das für eine super Idee das Alien-Universum fortzusetzen. Eben weil es eben direkt Bezug auf den Originalfilm legt. Plump dagegen halte ich die Idee, die Symbolik des Originals zu ignorieren und stattdessen Aliens als Sparingpartner für andere Filmmonster auflaufen zu lassen. Lets get ready to rumble?!  Ich denke weder Scott noch McTiernan hatten bei der Erschaffung der Prototypen die Idee das beide Monster zusammen gehören. Das war letztendlich Fanfiction und das Studio wollte damit Geld melken. Da hätten die genau so gut auch Alien vs Superman oder Dracula vs. Predator draus machen können. Wie man diese Idee als essentiell für das Alien Universum ansehen kann, ist für mich nun wirklich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Aber jedem das seine. Du ignorierst die neuen Scott Filme und ich ignorier die AVP-Filme...und Alien 4 und wir beide können doch Glücklich sein. 

Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden mit Scotts neuen Beiträgen zur Serie und bin der Meinung das 20th Century Fox sich bloß nicht einmischen soll. Lasst Scott seine Vision beenden, das hat er sich mehr als verdient. Reboots oder alternative Timelines können die in 10 Jahren auch noch starten.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Juli 2017)

TheCosgrove schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden mit Scotts neuen Beiträgen zur Serie und bin der Meinung das 20th Century Fox sich bloß nicht einmischen soll. Lasst Scott seine Vision beenden, das hat er sich mehr als verdient. Reboots oder alternative Timelines können die in 10 Jahren auch noch starten.



Bei AVP gebe ich dir recht. Das mit R. Scott sehe ich aber anders. Wenn er keinerlei Ideen für eine Fortsetzung mit Ripley hat, sollte sich 20th Century Fox eben einen fähigen Autoren und danach Regisseur suchen, der ein würdiges, vielleicht abschließendes Kapitel zu der Geschichte um Ripley mit Sigourney Weaver erschaffen können. <Ich persönlich halte Blomkamp für einen fähigen Mann, Sigourney Weaver hat das Drehbuch gemocht, ja sogar als das "perfekte Ende" beschrieben. Über das Recht, Teil 5 auf Eis zu legen, kann man streiten. Die Rechte liegen beim Studio und nicht bei Scott.
Klar, vielleicht wollte er, dass Covenant in das Ende mit einfließt, was sich durch den Prequel-Charakter leider nur schwer vereinbaren lässt und man beide Autorenteams das auch miteinander absprechen lassen hätte können, ohne das Projekt zu sabotieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juli 2017)

Unabhängig von der grundsätzlichen Story der neuen Filme und deren Symbolik, sie scheitern eben an den unglaublichen Plotlöchern und den dämlichen Charakteren, die einfach völlig unglaubwürdig sind. 

Was in den 70ern und 80ern mit einmal einer ungebildeten, unbewaffneten Arbeitertruppe und einem Alien sowie einer hochgezüchteten Soldatentruppe und tausenden Aliens funktioniert hat, funktioniert halt nicht mehr, wenn du einen Trupp (angeblicher) Wissenschaftler in der Zukunft losschickst und die sich verhalten wie die letzten Volltrottel und dann noch auf jedwede Vorschriften pfeifen, die selbst in unserer Welt seit 20 bis 30 Jahren fundamental sind. 

Das wirkt einfach dämlich und unglaubwürdig. Und wenn die Story nur funktioniert und der "Böse" nur gewinnt, weil die anderen alles Vollidioten mit einem IQ von 70 sind und ihre Doktortitel aus dem Supermarkt haben und sich einen Scheiß um ihr Leben kümmern sondern sehenden Auges immer voll absichtlich rein, dann war das vielleicht in den 70er - 80er Jahre Billig-Teenie-Horrorstreifen noch gerade so akzeptabel, bei einer modernen Triple A Produktion erwartet man da aber einfach mehr.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> dann war das vielleicht in den 70er - 80er Jahre Billig-Teenie-Horrorstreifen noch gerade so akzeptabel, bei einer modernen Triple A Produktion erwartet man da aber einfach mehr.



Ja genau, weil die modernen AAA-Produktionen in Filmen ja immer einen enorm hohen Standard an ausgefeilter Story und Starken, glaubwürdigen Charakteren haben.  . Gerade in Sachen Horror sollte man die 70er und 80er nicht so verächtlich nennen. Das war die Zeit von Halloween, Nightmare on Elm Street, Alien, Jaws, Terminator, Nightmare on Elm Street, Friday 13th, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Shining, Omen, Rosemary's Baby, der Exorzist etc. etc.
Welche wegweisenden Horrorstreifen bringen denn die Hollywood-Studios heutzutags zustande, wenn sie nicht gerade die alten Franchises oder fernöstliche Serien verschandeln?


----------



## TheCosgrove (23. Juli 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Bei AVP gebe ich dir recht. Das mit R. Scott sehe ich aber anders. Wenn er keinerlei Ideen für eine Fortsetzung mit Ripley hat, sollte sich 20th Century Fox eben einen fähigen Autoren und danach Regisseur suchen, der ein würdiges, vielleicht abschließendes Kapitel zu der Geschichte um Ripley mit Sigourney Weaver erschaffen können. <Ich persönlich halte Blomkamp für einen fähigen Mann, Sigourney Weaver hat das Drehbuch gemocht, ja sogar als das "perfekte Ende" beschrieben. Über das Recht, Teil 5 auf Eis zu legen, kann man streiten. Die Rechte liegen beim Studio und nicht bei Scott.
> Klar, vielleicht wollte er, dass Covenant in das Ende mit einfließt, was sich durch den Prequel-Charakter leider nur schwer vereinbaren lässt und man beide Autorenteams das auch miteinander absprechen lassen hätte können, ohne das Projekt zu sabotieren.



Für Scott lag der Focus für die Fortführung der Alienreihe nicht auf Ripley, sondern bei den Aliens. In meinen Augen hatte Ripley ihren Abschluss mit dem Ende von Teil 3. Sie starb und eine Fortführung mit Ripley also absolut unnötig.  Teil 4 lasse ich mal komplett außen vor, weil der vom Konzept, Atmosphäre, Design und Storyline überhaupt nicht zu der alte Trilogie passt. Für sich genommen war der Film ganz nett, aber als Alienfilm ein kompletter Fehlschlag.

Blomkamp ist ein fähiger Mann, da stimme ich mit dir überein. Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen ihn in ein paar Jahren mit der Franchise zu betrauen. Aber dafür jetzt Scott sein Werk nicht vollenden zu lassen, nur weil er aus seinen Fortsetzungen keine von Fans erwarteten 08/15 Remakes machte halte ich für Falsch. Ich persönlich bin einfach Begeistert von dem Weg den er mit Prometheus und insbesondere Covenant eingeschlagen hatte. Diese Filme haben zwar auch ihre (unnötigen) schwächen (die beiden dämlichen Wissenschaftler aus Prometheus), aber abgesehen von diesen, für mich nicht so schwerwiegenden Problemen, sind es wirklich starke Filme.  Wieso gerade Covenant so schwach bei der Kino- und Kritikerauswertung abschnitt, ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel. Offensichtlich habe ich einen ganz anderen Film gesehen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Juli 2017)

TheCosgrove schrieb:


> Für Scott lag der Focus für die Fortführung der Alienreihe nicht auf Ripley, sondern bei den Aliens. In meinen Augen hatte Ripley ihren Abschluss mit dem Ende von Teil 3. Sie starb und eine Fortführung mit Ripley also absolut unnötig.
> Blomkamp ist ein fähiger Mann, da stimme ich mit dir überein. Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen ihn in ein paar Jahren mit der Franchise zu betrauen. Aber dafür jetzt Scott sein Werk nicht vollenden zu lassen...


Die Projekte müssen sich nicht im Weg stehen, sondern können im Gegenteil voneinander profitieren. Scott will die geschichte um Ripley nicht aufgreifen, Blomkamp will es. Weaver ist dabei und das wiederum ist eben ein Grund in's Kino zu gehen, nicht nur für mich. Es geht nicht darum, ob R. Scott die Reihe in den Sand setzt, denn das sehe ich doch auch komplett anders, nur darum, warum der letzte Teil im Kino gefloppt hat. Sigourney Weaver zieht Publikum in ihrer Paraderolle und das kann man nicht abstreiten. Deswegen: Wenn es ein vernünftiges Buch gibt, sollte es auch verfilmt werden und weder mit einer anderen Darstellerin, noch irgendwann mit einem Computermodell. Für das ist Weaver einfach zu gut.


----------



## CryPosthuman (24. Juli 2017)

TheCosgrove schrieb:


> Plump dagegen halte ich die Idee, die Symbolik des Originals zu ignorieren und stattdessen Aliens als Sparingpartner für andere Filmmonster auflaufen zu lassen. Lets get ready to rumble?!



Nein, so hab ich das nicht gemeint! Dabei gings ja garnicht um sparing.. Das war das Aufnahmeritual der Predatoren um in diese Krieger-Gilde.. wie auch immer, aufgenommen zu werden. Auch die ganze Sache um die Pyramide im ersten AvP fand ich echt cool..(nochmal: Das hätte mehr sein können als nur "sparing"!)  Um ehrlich zu sein, ist der erste AvP Film immernoch der beste "Alien"-Film, für mich! Klar, Alien 1 hat schon ein echt klasse Flair!
Btw. finde ich deine Anmerkungen zu Ash etc. echt gut. So hab ichs noch garnicht gesehen!


----------



## Maverick3110 (24. Juli 2017)

Ich finde Prometheus und Covernant sind sehr gute Filme für sich allein gesehen und ich mag sie auch.
Für mich aber machen sie die Atmosphäre der ersten beiden Alienfilme zunichte.  Ich mochte die Vorstellung das die  Menschen dort auf eine unbekannte ausserirdische Rasse stießen, die feindselig und überlegen war und es wäre auch der erste Kontakt mit ausserirdischen höher entwickelten Lebensformen gewesen. 
Jetzt sind die Aliens ein Laborversuch eines durchgeknallten Roboters der sich an seinem Schöpfer rächen möchte.  Das heißt also eigentlich stammen die Aliens vom Menschen ab.  Da geht viel von der Aura einer unbekannten "FREMDEN"Lebensform verloren.
Wenn ich einen der ersten beiden Teile anschaue versuche ich Prometheus und Covernant zu vergessen. Denn als natürliche agressive, gefährliche "FREMDE, UNBEKANNTE" Lebensform wirken die Aliens auf mich bedrohlicher.

_17 Tage? Ich will euch ja nicht die Laune verderben aber wir stehen es nicht mal 17 Stunden durch!_


----------



## TheCosgrove (24. Juli 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Nein, so hab ich das nicht gemeint! Dabei gings ja garnicht um sparing.. Das war das Aufnahmeritual der Predatoren um in diese Krieger-Gilde.. wie auch immer, aufgenommen zu werden. Auch die ganze Sache um die Pyramide im ersten AvP fand ich echt cool..(nochmal: Das hätte mehr sein können als nur "sparing"!)  Um ehrlich zu sein, ist der erste AvP Film immernoch der beste "Alien"-Film, für mich! Klar, Alien 1 hat schon ein echt klasse Flair!
> Btw. finde ich deine Anmerkungen zu Ash etc. echt gut. So hab ichs noch garnicht gesehen!


Gern geschehen.  Schau dir den ersten Teil nochmal mir offenen Augen an. Von der Symbolik her gibt es dort unheimlich viel zu entdecken und zu interpretieren. Dieser Film ist alles andere als nur ein gewöhnlicher Horrorstreifen mit genialer Atmospähre. Der ist bis ins kleinste Detail durchdacht. Das komplette Design des Alien-Schiffs und des Alien selbst ist z.B. gepickt mit Phallussymbolen.  Dient ja auch bekanntlich der Fortpllanzung/ Schöpfung. EIn Bordcomputer/Schiff das sich "Mutter" nennt in das der fremde Organismus eingeführt und geboren wird. Das Crewmitglied "Kane", zufällich benannt nach Kain und Abel? Kain war der erste Mensch der in der Bibel durch seine Tat das Böse erschaffen hat. In einer Szene wird das Alien vom Androiden Ash als "Kanes Sohn" genannt. Usw, usw.
Daher dürfte der Ansatz von Scott für seine Prequels eigentlich nicht wundern. Diese FIlme sind einfach viel komplexer als auf den ersten Blick erscheinen. Leute die eben "nur" auf einen guten Horrorfilm mit Aliens aus sind, könnten sogar enttäuscht sein. Ich denke Scott aber hat damit wohl einfach mehr im Sinn als eben platten Horror oder Action.
Zugegeben, seltsamerweise haben beide Filme ein paar offensichtliche Macken (teils echt dumme Nebencharaktere). Besonders bei Covenant merkt man Scott an, welche Szenen ihm wichtig waren und welche nicht. (mögliche Spolier) der Prolog mit David Mr. Weyland, / Die geburten und der Kampf mit den "neuen" Aliens bis zum Auftachen Davids. / Im Prinzip alle Szenen mit David und Walter / und insbesondere die Szene mit der Geburt des ersten "richtigen" Aliens und in der David es direkt zeigt, dass es aufrecht stehen soll, sich quasi über den toten Menschen auf dem es steht erheben soll. Das sind in meinen Augen so wahnsinnig starke und intensive Szenen. Einfach meisterhaft in Szene gesetzt. Im Gegensatz dazu dann leider schwache Nebencharaktere, die Over the Top Action mit dem Alien beim start vom Planeten und das für mich irgendwie aufgesetzte und lieblos erscheinende Katz- und Mausspiel auf dem Schiff am Ende vom Film. Wahnsinnig helles Licht, wirft wohl heutzutage zwangsweise auch ein wenig Schatten. Aber wenn das Ergebnis dann ein Film wie Covenant ist, bin ich damit mehr als glücklich.


----------



## CryPosthuman (25. Juli 2017)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> Ich finde Prometheus und Covernant sind sehr gute Filme für sich allein gesehen und ich mag sie auch.
> Für mich aber machen sie die Atmosphäre der ersten beiden Alienfilme zunichte.  Ich mochte die Vorstellung das die  Menschen dort auf eine unbekannte ausserirdische Rasse stießen, die feindselig und überlegen war und es wäre auch der erste Kontakt mit ausserirdischen höher entwickelten Lebensformen gewesen.
> Jetzt sind die Aliens ein Laborversuch eines durchgeknallten Roboters der sich an seinem Schöpfer rächen möchte.  Das heißt also eigentlich stammen die Aliens vom Menschen ab.  Da geht viel von der Aura einer unbekannten "FREMDEN"Lebensform verloren.
> Wenn ich einen der ersten beiden Teile anschaue versuche ich Prometheus und Covernant zu vergessen. Denn als natürliche agressive, gefährliche "FREMDE, UNBEKANNTE" Lebensform wirken die Aliens auf mich bedrohlicher.
> ...





TheCosgrove schrieb:


> Gern geschehen.  Schau dir den ersten Teil nochmal mir offenen Augen an. Von der Symbolik her gibt es dort unheimlich viel zu entdecken und zu interpretieren. Dieser Film ist alles andere als nur ein gewöhnlicher Horrorstreifen mit genialer Atmospähre. Der ist bis ins kleinste Detail durchdacht. Das komplette Design des Alien-Schiffs und des Alien selbst ist z.B. gepickt mit Phallussymbolen.  Dient ja auch bekanntlich der Fortpllanzung/ Schöpfung. EIn Bordcomputer/Schiff das sich "Mutter" nennt in das der fremde Organismus eingeführt und geboren wird. Das Crewmitglied "Kane", zufällich benannt nach Kain und Abel? Kain war der erste Mensch der in der Bibel durch seine Tat das Böse erschaffen hat. In einer Szene wird das Alien vom Androiden Ash als "Kanes Sohn" genannt. Usw, usw.
> Daher dürfte der Ansatz von Scott für seine Prequels eigentlich nicht wundern. Diese FIlme sind einfach viel komplexer als auf den ersten Blick erscheinen. Leute die eben "nur" auf einen guten Horrorfilm mit Aliens aus sind, könnten sogar enttäuscht sein. Ich denke Scott aber hat damit wohl einfach mehr im Sinn als eben platten Horror oder Action.
> Zugegeben, seltsamerweise haben beide Filme ein paar offensichtliche Macken (teils echt dumme Nebencharaktere). Besonders bei Covenant merkt man Scott an, welche Szenen ihm wichtig waren und welche nicht. (mögliche Spolier) der Prolog mit David Mr. Weyland, / Die geburten und der Kampf mit den "neuen" Aliens bis zum Auftachen Davids. / Im Prinzip alle Szenen mit David und Walter / und insbesondere die Szene mit der Geburt des ersten "richtigen" Aliens und in der David es direkt zeigt, dass es aufrecht stehen soll, sich quasi über den toten Menschen auf dem es steht erheben soll. Das sind in meinen Augen so wahnsinnig starke und intensive Szenen. Einfach meisterhaft in Szene gesetzt. Im Gegensatz dazu dann leider schwache Nebencharaktere, die Over the Top Action mit dem Alien beim start vom Planeten und das für mich irgendwie aufgesetzte und lieblos erscheinende Katz- und Mausspiel auf dem Schiff am Ende vom Film. Wahnsinnig helles Licht, wirft wohl heutzutage zwangsweise auch ein wenig Schatten. Aber wenn das Ergebnis dann ein Film wie Covenant ist, bin ich damit mehr als glücklich.



Danke für deine Erläuterung TheCosgorve! Ich finde Maverick hat sehr gut das wiedergegeben, was auch auf mich zutrifft! Es ist nicht so, dass Covenant mir erklärungen geliefert hat, die ich so nicht wollte.. sondern, dass er genau das getan hat, was Maverick beschreibt. Das meinte ich mit "Mysterium" und das wurde kaputt gemacht.


----------

